# Which of the Studio Ghibli films are your favourite(s)?



## dancingmoonbaby (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

Mononoke because I thought the female lead was cute.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

Castle in the sky and Spirited away . I have also a soft spot for Ocean waves. It is a ghibli short movie that few are aware of its existence. Poor lead male character XD


----------



## Kyrielle (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh god, don't make me choose!

I have favorite moments from Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke that impacted me visually and ended up bleeding their influence all over my work. (What a mess...)

Spirited Away:

-Waiting for/riding the train
-Parents turning into pigs
-Coming back from the bathhouse
-The paper bird-things

Princes Mononoke:

-First time travelling in the forest of the gods
-The forest god transforms into its night form
-The whole journey from his home village
-The boars

But I guess if you put a gun to my head, I'd pick Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

Howls Moving Castle, Whisper Of The Heart, My Neighbor Totoro, Kiki's Delivery Service, and Spirited Away are my top favorites.
Sorry I just can't choose.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Only Yesterday is my favourite Studio Ghibli film by far.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

I seriously can't pick one.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

My Neighbor Totoro, just because it was my first Ghibli film. I had the Fox VHS version from before Disney picked up Ghibli films. The translation was pretty hilarious. It's not a highly complex film, but it has a special place. I also really liked Spirited Away because of the animation and overall look of the film, as well as the unique story.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

#1 - *The Cat Returns*

- but also *Kiki's Delivery Service* - its just too cute.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Howl's Moving Castle. Calcifer~ yayyyyy~ :3

Spirited Away is also good of course *nodnod*


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to be boring and say Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke. 

I really like Castle in the Clouds however.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Howl's Moving Castle - the first one I saw. It will always hold a special place in my heart, AND, I seriously love the story.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Seriously, if you make me choose, I'm going to cry. Or explode. Something.

Even the soundtracks just hold me spellbound


----------



## Alyosha (Oct 22, 2011)

I've seen Spirited Away, The Grave of the Fireflies, Howl's Moving Castle, Princess Mononoke, The Secret World of Arrietty, and From Up on Poppy Hill. Spirited Away is by far my favorite. I remember trying to convince myself I liked The Grave of the Fireflies, but not really liking it, though I can't remember why. I actually don't think I found it very sad for some reason, and felt left out. I might have to watch it once again. Howl's Moving Castle had a very strange pacing, and I had been looking forward to see it for such a long time, it disappointed me. Same goes for Princess Mononoke that turned out to be a completely different film than what I had thought for years. The Secret World of Arrietty and From Up on Poppy Hill both have nice moods, but they're both very simple, and don't go anywhere particular. This while Spirited Away I remember left me full of awe. I'm not sure if this was because it was my first Ghibli, and it really isn't that much different from the others, or if it really is that good. I want to see it again some time. I also want to see all the other Ghiblis too eventually. There's something special about Ghibli films.


----------



## esenska (Oct 17, 2012)

It`s really hard to pick just one, but I guess I`ll have to choose The Cat Returns. I`ve seen it multiple times and just can get tired of it)


----------



## Quasar (Oct 20, 2012)

My Neighbour Totoro is my favourite. The simplicity is beautiful. I've greatly enjoyed all of the Studio Ghibli films I've seen.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

I've seen a lot of them and each one has been great. Princess Monokoe is one that will always be a personal fav due to the fact that I saw it in the theater with some friends. Much better to see it on the big screen, and heck I even LIKE the dubs that have came out. Howl's Moving Castle also is one I enjoy. Nausicaa of The Valley of the Wind is also a classic.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Oct 3, 2012)

My Neighbour Totoro is my favourite, but its kinda disturbing reading about the "story" behind the movie. :/


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Spirited away and My Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Spirited Away was the most visually pleasing that I've seen, but something about Sophie's curse and the little particulars of it in Howl's Moving Castle was particularly touching. Calcifer is also a favorite.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away.


----------

